# Info on axles???



## tate (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi everyone. Im a new guy bere and don't know if this is the place to ask this or not but here goes.
I have a 2005 660 grizzly that is now a 755 ported piped and clutched with 28"Gorilla silverbacks and 3 broken axles. Knew that the axles would be the first thing to go so im looking for a good replacement. I had American CV in it when it was stock and they lasted till I did the work and put the tires on the bike. I have been looking at Gorilla axles but cant seem to bring myself to spend 1600 bucks on 4 of their axles! Then I have sone some research on Turners but those are even worse on price. I have read on different forums that the super ATV axles are just as good as the gorillas then some that say they stink. Just want to here everyones opinion on them without all the bashing and trash talk. The Wheeler isn't lifted so I don't have any funky angles to deal with I just want a good low cost alternative that won't be breaking everytime I get in the mud without breaking the bank. Thanks everyone.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

id go with rhinos. i got rhionos on my bike in the back and my bikes beyond stock it has alot of motor work with alot of power and mine are holding up great with my outlaw 2s. i abuse them at times and they still have yet to give on me. imo gorillas are over priced. rhinos are the same imo. just my thought. mabe some other guys will chim in on this and let you know what they think


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

The S-ATV are pretty good axles for most bikes, theres only been a few that I've seen that just couldn't keep them together. I dont know if anybody on here is running them on a grizz, I'm sure somebody will chime in soon. Not sure where your located, but there is a place here in Pasadena that builds axles....they are fairly new to the market, but very worth checking out. They are priced below $300.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

What MM bore are you running to get a 755 out of a 660?


----------



## tate (Jul 29, 2012)

Im located in Maine. I have heard that the axles have a tendency to pop out of the diffs but I have had a factory one do that to just had to change the clip.Im thinking about trying out the super ATV. What would I be out if they warranty them?

To get a 755 out of a 660 grizzly you need to resleeve and bore to 105mm then put a +4mm stroker crank in. Works GOOD


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> The S-ATV are pretty good axles for most bikes, theres only been a few that I've seen that just couldn't keep them together. I dont know if anybody on here is running them on a grizz, I'm sure somebody will chime in soon. Not sure where your located, but there is a place here in Pasadena that builds axles....they are fairly new to the market, but very worth checking out. They are priced below $300.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


 
filty what place is this called. may have someone that will trry out the axles.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Drew you got a txt coming your way with phone numbers. Walker and I saw a BUILT 850 popo on 32 backs torture these axles all night long at RR, and I have a friend that has em on a brute with 32s and a GR, hes pretty hard on em too. I want some for the gade after I stretch it.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

If you decide to go with Rhinos give me a shout and ill shoot you over a price.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks justin got it brother. if ma rhinos fail me these will be getting tried


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Tate I tried to send you some info but you have your PM's turned off bud....need to go in your profile and enable that.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## tate (Jul 29, 2012)

Try it again filthy. Think that im set up now. Thanks for bring it to my attention


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

I vote rhinos have them in my built brute brute with 31s and im a big guy like 6'6 350 and i punish mine. Bt i will say i broke a front rhino last night bt i was doin smething i shouldn't have. Adult beverage was the cause.

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## tate (Jul 29, 2012)

Liquid courage does make a man do some stupid things at times. Been there many a times. Really thinking that I will give them a try.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

bigblackbrute said:


> I vote rhinos have them in my built brute brute with 31s and im a big guy like 6'6 350 and i punish mine. Bt i will say i broke a front rhino last night bt i was doin smething i shouldn't have. Adult beverage was the cause.
> 
> FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


 
at lease u are being honest with it lol


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeap. I had my handle bars at full lock stearimg to the right baxk up a incline in deep whole. I hit the override and pinned the throttle. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

bigblackbrute said:


> Yeap. I had my handle bars at full lock stearimg to the right baxk up a incline in deep whole. I hit the override and pinned the throttle.
> 
> FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


 

Yes he did, LoL!!!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i got out the whole though. lol


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes you did...And I will be the first one to admit that I went around it, LoL!!!


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

tate said:


> Im located in Maine. I have heard that the axles have a tendency to pop out of the diffs but I have had a factory one do that to just had to change the clip.Im thinking about trying out the super ATV. What would I be out if they warranty them?
> 
> To get a 755 out of a 660 grizzly you need to resleeve and bore to 105mm then put a +4mm stroker crank in. Works GOOD


How would you compare the power to a Brute 750.


----------



## tate (Jul 29, 2012)

I have never riden with a 750 brute force except at the mud run and I beat it by almost 6 seconds but I say that was tires and rider. If I can find the dyno sheet for mine I will try and post it for you to look at.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Tate send me your #....you dont have enough posts under your belt to receive pm's yet lol, been trying and it won't let me. I'll txt you info.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

As of yet the only issue we've had with rhino's have been the crappy boots they come with. So much so that the front two I got with my 4" lift are being swapped to EMPI boots before ever even going on the bike brand new....


----------



## tate (Jul 29, 2012)

Thats good to know that the boots are junk or do you think its the angle of the boot rubbing on its self because of the lift?

I called super atv today just to check on the availablity of 4 axles for mine and they said that they didn't have the right rear axe. Asked when then thought that they would be in and said it would be awhile. More than a month I asked and the answer was more than likely. So know I am wondering what other avenue should I take?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ just sent you a txt.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## tate (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah just got your text. Thanks so much for the info. Im going to give him a call tomorrow. Thanks a bunch


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The axles are only at 30-32* @ ride height with the lift. They are simply *JUNK* boots, even had an SATV employee admit that yesterday & noted he hates selling a set and then having the customer call back within a weak about the boots having already torn when the only thing he can tell them to do is ride it till it breaks because a boot is not warranty......


----------

